# The Best Suit in the UK under £1,000 is...



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

... for quality and value for money, presumably off-row bespoke?

I assume because it would need to fit well, that would exclude worthy OTR efforts from the likes of M&S or Acquascutum. Or even Reuben Alexander, for example.

Zegna MTM can be expensive though it would be my reference point, Gieves MTM is not necessarily well regarded (for the price), other MTMs have varied reviews.

So, of the range of options out there, what would you choose today?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*What about Ede and Ravenscroft?*

I've always admired the styling of their suits and sportcoats with hacking and ticket pockets. I can walk right into BB Regents and with sleeve adjustements, H&H shirts fit me well. If I go to the AAAC London event, I would like to try a couple of their suits. Any opinions from you London sartorilists about their suits and sportcoats? I don't feel I need MTM or bespoke, but would like something that looks really English.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

^ specifically to answer the comments about Ede, without making the claim that they're "best suit under £1000", which I think is a very difficult and possibly empty exercise to attempt.

Ede's MTM can be had for well under £1000 - closer to about £600 during their sales season. It's made by Wensum, like lots of the MTM from the Row, and is a very decent half-canvassed suit with a fair degree of customisation. The people measuring you will generally know what they're doing and you're likely to get decent, if often a bit conservative, advice. It will not be as good as good bespoke either in construction or fit, but is better than bad bespoke. 

If you're not massively different from an average normal shape but want a better fitting suit than RTW can offer, then I would say it is a good & competitively priced option in my opinion. Leaving aside the bargains I occasionally get RTW from Ralph Lauren, Ede MTM is my personal sub-1k suit of choice, though part of that is convenience of access.

The off-row bespoke operations have the potential to get you a better fit and a fully canvassed suit for sub-1k price. They also have the potential to go very wrong. A few have been discussed on the board in the past, but personal experience can still vary. Good luck with the search, hopefully you'll get some deeper responses soon.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, being in the States and especially in Los Angeles, there is no SR or even an off row to look for a Bespoke tailor. You have to either try one from this forum or find one on your own. I have tried MTM from Brooks.( somewhat stisfied but not completely) I don't think they offer great fabrics or style and I tried Battistone MTM. I love the fabrics and the fit but I thought the price was ridiculous but paid it $4500.00. I will next try to get a MTM Oxxford suit somewhere here in LA. I think they start around $2700. To me MTM is a great way to go but the cost is high for a good fit and quality fabrics. OTR Brioni on sale fits me well but I don't get the selection I would like. I keep searching for a great fit and great fabric for $2000 or less.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Holdfast said:


> without making the claim that they're "best suit under £1000", which I think is a very difficult and possibly empty exercise to attempt.


Holdfast, I appreciate this of course (as well as your reply in general) and the idea is to collate members' views on what options are out there c. sub £1k. Clearly, there is no such thing as a definitive answer not least due to personal taste and style but I hope people will offer opinions and some favourites will emerge that I, for one, will try out over time.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Rossini: 1K = $2000 approx. in the USA. I am always looking for that perfect suit (fit and fabric) for less than $2K. It is a work in progress. We need a sticky on each city that has great bespoke tailors and the prices they charge.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Holdfast, I appreciate this of course (as well as your reply in general) and the idea is to collate members' views on what options are out there c. sub £1k. Clearly, there is no such thing as a definitive answer not least due to personal taste and style but I hope people will offer opinions and some favourites will emerge that I, for one, will try out over time.


Sure, I appreciate that and wasn't having a go at you or the topic.

Just that I suspect you'll collect a variety of positive opinions on lots of different makers (and possibly a small minority of negative reports on certain brands), but too small a sample size for any single maker to break the signal-to-noise ratio.

It should be an interesting collection of personal reports though, and so I will keep reading the thread.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

This exact subject has been discussed a few times before so you may want to read this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53118&highlight=row+tailors

and this one:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82815

and possibly this one although it is old:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57634

None of these are budget specific but most of the tailors mentioned are under £1,000.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the ^ threads but I would like a listing of those that have been to Bespoke tailors in California and specifically Los Angeles area. I really am not looking for a traveling tailor either. No Hong Kong tailors. I am sure they exist but don't know where or if they are any good and what kind of $$ they charge for a two piece suit in a year round weight in say a super 120 0r 130 fabric.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, thanks, bonhamesque - I missed those in my initial search. Jasper Littman in particular seems like an interesting option.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

Tonyp said:


> Thanks for the ^ threads but I would like a listing of those that have been to Bespoke tailors in California and specifically Los Angeles area. I really am not looking for a traveling tailor either. No Hong Kong tailors. I am sure they exist but don't know where or if they are any good and what kind of $$ they charge for a two piece suit in a year round weight in say a super 120 0r 130 fabric.


I suggest you start a new thread with those requirements then as this one is about tailors in the UK. :icon_smile_wink:



Rossini said:


> Yes, thanks, bonhamesque - I missed those in my initial search. Jasper Littman in particular seems like an interesting option.


Yes if you search around there are threads on here about him.
I for one would recommend him to anyone looking in that price bracket.


----------



## Winot (Oct 12, 2006)

As I've posted before on Style Forum () I've had good experiences with Graham Browne in the City of London.


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

Coleman in Leicester. As mentioned before a previous winner of the Golden Shears, has an order book 6 months long, makes a fully canvassed suit for under £1000. No website that I know of, so I cannot put a link up.


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

Rossini said:


> Yes, thanks, bonhamesque - I missed those in my initial search. Jasper Littman in particular seems like an interesting option.


For what it's worth, I recommend Littman highly. I posted a couple of photos in WAYWT a few months ago and I think the general reaction was quite positive.


----------



## fox81 (Jun 2, 2008)

You can buy a fully canvassed suit from M&S from 350 pounds. there is another one with handwork for 500 and even a full cashmere one for 800 pounds. 

350 means you could buy 3 for your 1000 pounds.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Bonhamesque said:


> This exact subject has been discussed a few times before so you may want to read this thread:
> 
> ... possibly this one although it is old:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57634


Thanks for the mention, Mr B.

I would also recommend Mr Littman MTM for well under £1,000. An excellent place to start - with a Savile Row trained tailor working off the Row and with an excellent relationship with Holland & Sherry and several others.

Good luck!


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
The ex-Davies and Son head cutter Andrew Musson now operates from his father's old premises in Lincoln. Prices are £800 for a fully canvassed bespoke suit made by his tailors there or £1500 plus VAT for one made by tailors in the West End.

https://www.andrewjmusson.com/#/history/4526134758

He even managed to make suit for Mr. Bown that only required a single fitting whilst he was still at Davies apparently. The full story can be found here:

https://www.bownsbespoke.com/daviesandson.htm

Also try Sims and Macdonald (£800 or so)

https://simsmacdonald.com/

and Connock and Lockie come in just over budget at around £1100. They are highly recommended by many others here.

Finally, I have also just ordered my first bespoke suit. Fully canvassed, true bespoke, 3 fittings, Dugdales fabric, horn buttons etc all being made by a tailor who has traded from the same location for over 40 years and whose chief coatmaker worked for Gieves and Hawkes for many years. The price was £675. It pays to live just outside of London sometimes I suppose! I haven't received my suit yet (the first fitting should be this weekend) but have seen other finished garments from the same tailor and they seem to be fantastic value.

Just my opinion for what it's worth of course!
Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> The ex-Davies and Son head cutter Andrew Musson now operates from his father's old premises in Lincoln. Prices are £800 for a fully canvassed bespoke suit made by his tailors there or £1500 plus VAT for one made by tailors in the West End.


Good grief! 

Thank you for this incredibly useful information. Looks like I may be making a visit to Lincoln for my next suit, rather than London! :icon_smile_big:

I would be fascinated if you would feel able to disclose the establishment with which you have commissioned your bespoke for £675. What area of the country outside of London is it?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, thanks indeed Chrstc - getting to Lincoln might be another matter but that both interesting and extremely tempting. Cheers.

Mr Pipps, I note you have used Jasper Littman but the old thread seems to be without pictures. How has the suit behaved since first purchase?


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Good grief!
> 
> Thank you for this incredibly useful information. Looks like I may be making a visit to Lincoln for my next suit, rather than London! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I would be fascinated if you would feel able to disclose the establishment with which you have commissioned your bespoke for £675. What area of the country outside of London is it?


Hello,
Sorry to take such a long time to reply but I was out all day yesterday and was therefore unable to check in on the forum.

I'm glad you've found the information about Mr. Musson useful- he certainly replies to his emails very quickly and seems very pleasant.

My tailor is AC Aprile-Smith and based in Leigh-on-Sea in Essex. It is about 45mins from London by train and the contact details for anyone who is interested are as follows:

*Aprile*-*Smith Bespoke* *Tailor*. 1119,London Rd,Leigh-On-Sea, Essex, SS9 3JJ Tel: 01702 477907 
No website I'm afraid.

I had my first fitting there yesterday and am very pleased with the way that it is progressing. The jacket had no canvas in it at this stage and only one sleeve but the shoulders in particular were superb- just as I had asked for them. The jacket has a very pronounced waist and apparently this will only become more obvious after the canvas is sewn in which is even better. My father has a suit on order from the same tailor at the same time but with a very different basic style. It was very interesting to watch my father's fitting and see the way that the tailor was able to work with our differing ideas. My suit is a 3 button SB with as "hard" a cut as possible in a somewhat heavyweight (14.5 oz) mid grey glen plaid with a red overcheck. My father's is a 2 button SB with a more standard Savile Row-style cut in a lighter (11.5 oz) dark navy sharkskin. I also saw a chap in there yesterday having his final fitting for a charcoal grey DB 3 piece suit which looked very nice too.

Although we have both chosen standard fabrics- mine is a Dugdale from the Classic range (bunch 126) and my father's is from one of the Bateman Ogden books- there are also plenty of other more expensive options including a huge amount of Holland and Sherry books (prices rise to £800 for super 100s or 120s when using their fabrics) and the Dormeuil Royal 12 books. There are also a few cheaper books that lower the prices to around £550 and the tailor is also happy to allow people to bring in their own fabrics and trimmings if they prefer. I don't know what the prices are when using this option however.

Sorry this is a little long but I hope it answers your questions. I shall do my best to post some pictures when the suits are finished although I don't currently own a proper digital camera. We both have fittings again next Saturday.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Beancounter_uk (Jun 11, 2008)

*Best suit in London under £1000*

I recently had a suit made at Luke's in Plaistow / Canning Town, London. The service was impeccable (three fittings, floating canvas etc) and the finished article very impressive. This was for a price sub £1000. I posted some photos of the process and the results

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=83598

It would be hard to rival this service. I think threadneedleman in Elephant and Castle would be their only serious competitor.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with the earlier recommendations.

George in Cleveland Street, featured in a recent thread here, is about £500 for a fully-canvassed suit.

Jonathan Quearney is ex A&S, like Jasper Littman, and offers MTM for £800.

Steve Walley used to run the Chester Barrie factory shop. He offers MTM for around £700 and visits London. Presumably, he uses former CB colleagues to make for him.

James in Manchester offers a bespoke, hand-made 2 piece from £700.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

fox81 said:


> You can buy a fully canvassed suit from M&S from 350 pounds. there is another one with handwork for 500 and even a full cashmere one for 800 pounds.
> 
> 350 means you could buy 3 for your 1000 pounds.


Where? Not in my local branch!


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Mr Pipps, I note you have used Jasper Littman but the old thread seems to be without pictures. How has the suit behaved since first purchase?


Ah yes, I tidied up my webspace a few weeks ago and delete some articles which I thought would be out of date. Little did I know there would still be some demand!

How about I send you a zip file?


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Beancounter_uk said:


> I recently had a suit made at Luke's in Plaistow / Canning Town, London. The service was impeccable (three fittings, floating canvas etc) and the finished article very impressive. This was for a price sub £1000. ...


I once purchased a fully canvased, fully bespoke, 2-piece suit from a tailor in Green Park, East London.

I think I paid about £300 for it. And about £100 and 10 hours of my time in traveling and fittings. Let's just say that it didn't go anywhere near as well as Beancounter's efforts.

Weirdly, I understand that another member of this forum experienced success with that same East London tailor.

If anyone really wants to see a photo, I'll dig one out.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Where? Not in my local branch!


I noticed this in the Birmingham M&S, recently. I laughed.

I imagine it's probably similar to the recent Debenhams offering.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Ah yes, I tidied up my webspace a few weeks ago and delete some articles which I thought would be out of date. Little did I know there would still be some demand!
> 
> How about I send you a zip file?


That would be great Mr. Pipps, or else post them in your album on AAAC and stick them in the UK & Europe Group.

Regarding M&S, the suits that Fox81 mentions are all on the web site, though I cannot see which ones are definitively fully canvassed. I know some are "half-canvassed" or advertised as such but the £799 cashmere one, for example, has no details as to the extent of canvassing.


----------



## zebear (Aug 20, 2008)

Rossini said:


> Regarding M&S, the suits that Fox81 mentions are all on the web site, though I cannot see which ones are definitively fully canvassed. I know some are "half-canvassed" or advertised as such but the £799 cashmere one, for example, has no details as to the extent of canvassing.


Hey,

theses suits are also available at the marble arch branch in London (only, according to a senior member of staff there).
The Luxury limited edition suits (cashmere at GBP 799.00 and 10% cashmere,GBP 299 for a pair of spare trousers; 90% wool at GBP 499, GBP 179 for spare trousers) are all full front canvas suits, AND handmade buttonholes -comparable in make to the ones you usually find on Savile Row -i.e. less elaborate than on a brioni or on a French Bespoke suit, but still very nice looking (+handmade functional buttonholes on the sleeves).

I bought a pure cashmere one, with a pair of spare trousers last weekend.

Although fit and cut are very tricky, difficult and subjective topics, the coat fits me perfectly (probably better than my two giliberto suits), the trousers need to be altered for length (which is not surprising). My fiancee prefers the cut of the M&S, which is very straight, to the Brioni ones, which look rather 70ish, according to her (but she is no expert, and it is admittedly very subjective)

Best deal in the whole of London in my opinion. They look comparable to a Chester Barrie or Brioni or Kiton (not being too pedantic on the comparison, due to the sheer difference in price between these suits, if you see what I mean!)

The GBP 320 suits are still full front canvas suits, pure wool, but they do not feature any handmade buttonholes. Still a hell of a deal, for they compare rather well with Canali suits in terms of make.

They are all made in China (Ok, shame...), but definitely a great make for a hell of a price.:aportnoy:


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

How are these suits going? can you post any photos - it is good to be able to evaluate possible provincial tailors - frequently neglected.



chrstc said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to take such a long time to reply but I was out all day yesterday and was therefore unable to check in on the forum.
> 
> I'm glad you've found the information about Mr. Musson useful- he certainly replies to his emails very quickly and seems very pleasant.
> ...


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Both of the suits are finished now and my father and I are both very pleased with the way that they have turned out. I have been through the "How honest is your tailor?" section on Des Merrion's site and cannot see any areas in which the suits might be judged to have "failed" thus making them seem like extraordinarily good value to me. 

My father is currently having a sports jacket and trousers made and my mother will be going to be measured for a pair of tailored trousers very soon.

I haven't got a digital camera to take photos I'm afraid but if you are prepared to do a little travelling then I would certainly recommend a trip to Aprile-Smith. 

Hope this helps,

Chris.


----------

